# The most chilled out kitten..........



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of Alfie getting cuddles from my sister.

Yes, Alfie doing doing what Alfie does best...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Aw bless, he so, so, so, so cute!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he's a big baby!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hes a very laid back kitty aint he?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh he has his mad moments but being cuddled and being carried around like a baby is what he likes best!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is a little stunner,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

bless him, i find all raggies have a funny half hour, my son calls it their spliff time lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha doesn't last very long though does it, crashed out in no time!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

no generaly around half an hour, mind u thats long enough when they bouncing off the walls like matrix lol


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

What a soppy boy he is! He really is a little stunner Bee


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> What a soppy boy he is! He really is a little stunner Bee


Thanks Lynsey... he's a little softie. love him to bits!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes so sweet, a little stunner


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely little boy  I have a soft spot for boys they are sooooo soppy


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

he is a gorgeous raggie


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he he I thought you'd like them pics Kay, having a Raggie boy aswell!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

For me, personally, ragdolls are the best, i got Shadow for his laid back personality and temperment


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh I totally agree.. I've never known any other cat to have a personality similar to that of a Ragdoll. 

I'm hoping to get another one soon


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

if anything ever happened to either of my cats, i would def get a ragdoll, again, and again, and again lol


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

oh so cute. I want one! Do you want to swap for a large grumpy ginger and white moggy? (only joking Ollie!)


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

An absolute sweetheart....


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Clucks said:


> oh so cute. I want one! Do you want to swap for a large grumpy ginger and white moggy? (only joking Ollie!)


aww I love moggies too.. my Mum's got a grey and white moggie.. he's huge but with a really sweet and affectionate personality


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG-how cute is he and modest(clearly) with it-fab pics Bee


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL just love it!!!!!!!!


----------

